# Meilleur police pour code ??



## burnet (13 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir quel est la meilleure police à utiliser pour taper ses lignes de code sous XCode par exemple ? En fait j'utilise la police Courrier 12 mais chaque fois que j'imprime je me retrouve avec une police énorme sur la feuille     Alors chaque fois je dois passer en Courrier 9 pour imprimer et rechanger après coup et c'est un peu pénible ...


Merci.


----------



## molgow (14 Mai 2005)

Hello,

Et si tu imprimes ton code en Courrier 12 mais en réduisant la taille dans la mise en page pour l'impression, genre tu imprimes en 80%, ça donne quelque chose de bien ?


----------

